# beam welding



## goodzeelaa (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهو ال beam welding?
وما هي انواع المختلفه وفي اي صناعه يمكن الاستفاده منه؟
الرجاء الرد سريعا للحاجه الماسه 
شكرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هل تقصد الــ seam welding ؟


----------



## Khalidmh (19 نوفمبر 2008)

goodzeelaa قال:


> ماهو ال beam welding?
> وما هي انواع المختلفه وفي اي صناعه يمكن الاستفاده منه؟
> الرجاء الرد سريعا للحاجه الماسه
> شكرا



Laser beam welding (LBW) is a welding technique used to join multiple pieces of metal through the use of a laser. The beam provides a concentrated heat source, allowing for narrow, deep welds and high welding rates. The process is frequently used in high volume applications, such as in the automotive industry.







Electron beam welding (EBW) is a fusion welding process in which a beam of high-velocity electrons is applied to the materials being joined. The workpieces melt as the kinetic energy of the electrons is transformed into heat upon impact, and the filler metal, if used, also melts to form part of the weld. The welding is often done in conditions of a vacuum to prevent dispersion of the electron beam. The process was developed by German physicist Karl-Heinz Steigerwald, who was at the time working on various electron beam applications, perceived and developed the first practical electron beam welding machine which began operation in 1958.[1]


----------



## goodzeelaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (4 أغسطس 2009)

اللحام بالشعاع الإلكترونى من أحدث أنواع اللحام حيث يمتاز بالجودة العالية حيث يمكنه لحام المعادن السميكة ويعطى لحام منتظم جدا ذو متانة عالية ويستطيع لحام المعادن المختلفة مثل الصلب والألمونيوم والنحاس


----------



## aboelwfa (12 يناير 2010)

شششش


----------

